# Winterreifen



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Dezember 2010)

Jetzt hat die Bundesregierung das Gesetz zur Winterreifenpflicht auf den Weg gebracht.

Nun für uns im Alpenvorland wird dies keine grosse Änderung geben. Bei uns haben die allermeisten Winterreifen, weil es ohne kein Durchkommen gibt.

Wie war das bisher bei denen von Euch, die in den weniger von Schnee gesegneten Gegenden wohnen? Hattet ihr trotzdem Winterreifen, oder müsst ihr nun dank Frau Merkel tief in die Tasche greifen? :sw9::sw14:


----------



## Lars Weiß (1 Dezember 2010)

Hier in Neuwied hat es für gewöhnlich wenig bis keinen Schnee. Dementsprechend ist auch die motivation Winterreifen auf die Karre zu schrauben....

Prompt hat es am Montag geschneit und irgend eine Pappnase hat mit seiner Karre ohne Winterreifen einen Fussgänger umgemäht...

Davon mal abgesehen sind Verkehrsteilnehmer ohne Winterreifen eine Behinderung und gehen mir ziemlich auf den Sack, also ein klares "JA" für die Pflicht !


----------



## Nordischerjung (1 Dezember 2010)

Ich bin auch für Winterreifen, denn die allgemeine Haftung ist ab 7°C (auch ohne Schnee) wesentlich besser als bei Sommerreifen. Ob nun mit oder ohne Schnee im Winter ein muss!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2010)

Winterreifen kann ich mir garnicht leisten....ich geh davon aus
das die mich nur vlt. 1...2 mal packen, dann ist es billiger.


----------



## Lars Weiß (1 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Winterreifen kann ich mir garnicht leisten....



DU hast doch nen Firmenwagen ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2010)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> DU hast doch nen Firmenwagen ...


 
Bei uns haben die Firmenwagen keinen TÜV, mit denen Fahre ich nicht!


----------



## maxi (1 Dezember 2010)

Aber dein Cheff fährt nen dicken 5er BMW mit neuen Winterreifen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2010)

maxi schrieb:


> Aber dein Cheff fährt nen dicken 5er BMW mit neuen Winterreifen?


 
neh bei uns fahren die  Hohen Herren mit 4 Ringen oder Stern, die werden
aber für die Mittagspause gebraucht. Schließlich will mann doch vernünftig
Warm essen bei der Holden Gattin.


----------



## MW (1 Dezember 2010)

Um zur Ursprünglichen Frage zurückzukommen, ich hab bis jetzt jedes Jahr Winterreifen drauf geschraubt, obwohl bei uns eher wenig Schnee fällt, dafür aber teilweise echt Arschkalt wird (Sibirien lässt Grüßen) und da sind die Dinger deutlich besser zufahren.

Da es jetzt schon saukalt ist, könnte dieser Winter ja mal wieder sehr kalt und lang werden.



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Bei uns haben die Firmenwagen keinen TÜV, mit denen Fahre ich nicht!



TÜV !!! was ist das ? brauch man das ??


----------



## b1k86-DL (1 Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

also bei uns geht ohne Winterreifen so gut wie gar nichts. Ich wohne eher auf dem Land als in der Stadt und da muss man schon schauen wo man bleibt. Vorallem Sicherheit geht vor da sollte man auch nicht an der Bereifung sparen!

Grüße Ben


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (1 Dezember 2010)

TÜFF TÜFF!! :-D

Also ich oute mich jetzt mal als Allwetterreifenfahrer ;-) Ist bei diesem Auto das erste mal, dass ich sowas fahre, aber geht eigentlich ganz gut. Und den Stress mit alle halbe Jahr wechseln hat man auch nicht. Dafür muss ich wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr einen Komplettsatz neue Reifen kaufen, da die Abnutzung ja durch Nutzung im Sommer schon höher ist. ;-)

Aber zum Thema Winterreifen... Haftung ok, aber wenns glatt ist, ist es eben glatt, da helfen die besten Winterreifen nichts.

Zur Pflicht: Mir ist es relativ egal. Ich denke, die meisten haben sie eh im Keller ;-)


----------



## blasterbock (1 Dezember 2010)

Ich wohne zwar nicht in Sibirien, dafür im Westerwald und wie wohl jeder weiß, pfeift da der Wind sehr kalt.

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, jemals einen Winter ohne Winterreifen verbracht zu haben.

Rundherum um meinen Wohnort hat es 12-19 % Steigung, da hat man ohne Winterreifen keine Chance.

Es gab und gibt aber immer noch Menschen (Pappnasen?), die glauben ohne Winterreifen klarkommen zu können.

Entschuldige Helmut, aber Du hast unrecht



> Winterreifen kann ich mir garnicht leisten....ich geh davon aus
> das die mich nur vlt. 1...2 mal packen, dann ist es billiger.


 
So viel teurer ist das Fahren mit Winterreifen auch nicht. Die Sommerreifen würden sich ja auch abnutzen während des Winters.
Also wäre das erste Bussgeld schon teurer.


----------



## b1k86-DL (1 Dezember 2010)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> TÜFF TÜFF!! :-D
> 
> Also ich oute mich jetzt mal als Allwetterreifenfahrer ;-) Ist bei diesem Auto das erste mal, dass ich sowas fahre, aber geht eigentlich ganz gut. Und den Stress mit alle halbe Jahr wechseln hat man auch nicht. Dafür muss ich wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr einen Komplettsatz neue Reifen kaufen, da die Abnutzung ja durch Nutzung im Sommer schon höher ist. ;-)
> 
> ...



naja ich hatte da schon so meine Erfahrung mit den 40 Euro Reifen....nie wieder!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2010)

blasterbock schrieb:


> Entschuldige Helmut, aber Du hast unrecht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mit dem Bußgeld das bekomme ich schon hin, ich fahre nur im Dunkeln
da sehen die das doch garnicht!


----------



## Dr.M (1 Dezember 2010)

Natürlich kommen Winterreifen drauf. Wer nicht kapiert hat warum, dem is auch nicht mehr zu helfen.

Winter ohne Winterreifen is wie ficken ohne Gummi! (Heute is Weltaidstag) 

...kann gutgehen, muss aber nich


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> mit dem Bußgeld das bekomme ich schon hin, ich fahre nur im Dunkeln
> da sehen die das doch garnicht!



Helmut,

hast Du mir nicht letztens erzählt, Du hättest Dir 
selbst Lamellen in die Sommerreifen geschnitzt?


----------



## Waelder (1 Dezember 2010)

Leute Leute.. Winterreifen das leidige übel....
    Melde ich mich mal zu Wort. Ich wohne im Südschwarzwald ca 850m wir haben z.Zt. ca 30cm lockeren Schnee. Ich fahre jeden Tag ca. 400 Höhenmeter mit 2x30km, nicht gerade aus, sondern sehr kurvig.
    Für mich sind die W-Reifen (Testsieger, max 3 Rang) Pflicht. Ich bin dev. Froh um diese W-Reifen Pflicht. Ich selbst zögere meinen S- zu W-Reifen wechsel bis zum schluss raus. Weil ich sonst bis anfang Winter (Schnee & Eis) wahrscheinlich 60% meines Profils runter hab. Mir langt ein Satz neue W-Reifen ca 1,5 Saison.

Wenn ich seh wie viel jetzt immer noch mit Sommerslicks unten im Tal rumeiern danke. 
Sollte es einen solchen von der Strasse fegen bitteschön ich weine keinem nach. Die ewigen S-Reifenfahrer im Winter sind z.T. auch die jenigen die andere fast dazu nötigen "unnötige Überholmanöver" zu wagen. Der oberkringel sind die Wahnsinnigen die noch zu den S-Reifen Ketten aufziehen..:sw8::icon_redface: Fährst du eine etwas Steile Strasse kannst drauf wetten wenn einer hängt = S-Reifen oder ungenügend Profil. Sei mal hinter so einem, Fahr mal an einem Steilen Hang an dank eines Schnarchkopfs der die Falsche bereifung hat.. Lach Lach...

Leute diese W-Reifen Pflicht sinnvoll weil..
- kürzer Bremsweg (speziell zum Fussgänger umspitzen... hä...)
- besserer Halt
- besseres Fahrverhalten
- besseres Anfahrverhalten am Berg
- der hinterteil des wagens bricht weniger aus (deshalb hinten immer das gute Profil)

Grüsse aus dem total verschneiten Süden siehe aktuelles bild....
der Wälder


----------



## M-Ott (1 Dezember 2010)

Also, ich finde es richtig, dass die Winterreifenpflicht jetzt endgültig eingeführt wurde. War längst überfällig!
Jetzt bekommen die Leute, die meinen, bei Schnee und Eis mit Sommerreifen sich und vor allem andere zu gefährden, endlich ihr Fett weg, wenn was passiert, eines ist nämlich klar: Die Versicherungen werden aufatmen, können sie doch jetzt endlich ohne Prozess jeden, der auf Schnee und Eis mit Sommerreifen einen Unfall verursacht, in Regress nehmen.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (1 Dezember 2010)

b1k86-DL schrieb:


> naja ich hatte da schon so meine Erfahrung mit den 40 Euro Reifen....nie wieder!



Wenn es glatt ist, ist es egal wie viel du für Winterreifen ausgibst, rutschen tuste auch mit 300 € Reifen...

Ich habe ja auch nichts gegen Winterreifen... finde es ja auch ok, dass die Pflicht eingeführt wurde, gerade aus den genannten Gründen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2010)

wie ist es eigentlich wenn ich Ketten aufziehe, ich könnte ja eine
Fußfessel nutzen, die mir mein Arbeitgeber angelegt hat?


----------



## Corosop15 (1 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> wie ist es eigentlich wenn ich Ketten aufziehe, ich könnte ja eine
> Fußfessel nutzen, die mir mein Arbeitgeber angelegt hat?


 
Ein interessanter Denkansatz, mit 3 weiteren Kollegen verbünden... Voila, ein Satz ist fertig.


----------



## Waelder (1 Dezember 2010)

ähh z.Thema Rutschen mit teuren Reifen....
Quelle ADAC  Link unter : http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/adac...Test.aspx?ComponentId=41827&SourcePageId=8427

Zitat :
xxx Die drei mit "mangelhaft" bewerteten  Reifen kommen allesamt aus dem
Reich der Mitte und zeigen meist gleich  in mehreren Teildisziplinen
  katastrophale Leistungen. Ein Beispiel: Bei  einer Vollbremsung mit 100 km/h auf nassem Asphalt kamen der Star Performer Winter und der Westlake SW601 Snowmaster 18 beziehungsweise 22   Meter später zum Stehen als der jeweils beste Vergleichsreifen. Zu   diesem Zeitpunkt waren die Autos mit den China-Pneus noch mit 46,5 beziehungsweise 52,2  km/h unterwegs. Solch gravierende Unterschiede können in der Praxis  darüber entscheiden, ob es zum Unfall kommt oder nicht. xxx

Da kann ich nur sagen es zählt jedes Bit 

Greetzzzzz


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Dezember 2010)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Wenn es glatt ist, ist es egal wie viel du für Winterreifen ausgibst, rutschen tuste auch mit 300 € Reifen...



aber nicht so lange ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> wie ist es eigentlich wenn ich Ketten aufziehe, ich könnte ja eine
> Fußfessel nutzen, die mir mein Arbeitgeber angelegt hat?



Oh Helmut

Lass das mit den Ketten besser bleiben.

Erstens würdest Du sie bei deinem Astra doch hinten drauf machen und dass man damit nur 50 fahren darf ist Dir sicher nicht bekannt (wobei wäre bei Dir nicht so schlimm, dein Astra fährt eh nicht schneller) 

Ne im ernst, kennten sind super nur wenn ein teil der strassen geräumt sind, und die anderen nicht, heisst das ketten rauf ketten runter.
Mit Ketten auf geräumter Fahrbahn, da schüttelt es dir die Plomben aus den Zähnen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Dezember 2010)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema Winterreifen... Haftung ok, aber wenns glatt ist, ist es eben glatt, da helfen die besten Winterreifen nichts.


 

Die sollten mal lieber Spikes erlauben. Bin ja grad in Finnland und da fährt jeder mit rum. Geht ab wie Schmidts Katze. Dafür wird kein Salz gestreut allenfalls Splitt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Dezember 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Oh Helmut
> 
> ...... man damit nur 50 fahren darf ist Dir sicher nicht bekannt (wobei wäre bei Dir nicht so schlimm, dein Astra fährt eh nicht schneller)


 

So schnell fährt Helmut sowieso nie.. bei 45km/h ist schluss


----------



## Perfektionist (1 Dezember 2010)

Was soll ich nur sagen ...

In meiner Jugend fuhr ich einen Polo, bestückt mit Michelin MXL. Bestimmt kein ausgesprochenes Sommerprofil, auf keinen Fall Wintergummimischung. Mit den Schlappen kam ich überall durch. Dank Gewicht auf der Achse, die eben das Fahrzeug antreibt. Und der Wagen fuhr dorthin, wohin man lenkte.

Dann irgendwann bekam ich einen Geschäftswagen. Mit innovativem Antriebskonzept: ESR, ESD, pipapo - und eben Hecktrieb (weiß hoffentlich jeder, welche Edelmarken noch immer auf Hecktrieb setzen). Wer so einen Dreck mal unter dem Arsch hatte, der weiss, dass die Winterreifen so gut und teuer sein können wie sie wollen. Das Ding fährt - sodenn es fährt - grundsätzlich gradaus. Und einmal am Hang quergestellt ist keine Befreiung mehr möglich.

Jetzt fahre ich Golf. Geschäftlich wie privat. Am Geschäftswagen mache ich das Winterreifentheater noch. Am Privatwagen sind derzeit Ganzjahresreifen Fabrikat Werksausrüstung drauf. Am letzten Privatwagen hab ich irgendwann die Luxusreifen des Geschäftsbenz gewählt. Winterreifen als Ganzjahresreifen missbraucht. Laufruhig und dennoch verschleissarm. Weil es ja diese Winterreifenpflicht etwas schwammig formuliert ja schon etwas länger gibt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Dezember 2010)

Gesetz hin, Gesetz her, bei uns im Thüringer Wald geht ohne Winter-Schlappen garnichts.


----------



## Paule (1 Dezember 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Dafür wird kein Salz gestreut allenfalls Splitt.


Splitt, ist das nicht das Zeugs, das so komische Muster auf dem Lack und so interessante Geräusche wie "Pling, Pling, Pling" macht, wenn dein Vordermann mal wieder tüchtig Gas gibt?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Splitt, ist das nicht das Zeugs, das so komische Muster auf dem Lack und so interessante Geräusche wie "Pling, Pling, Pling" macht, wenn dein Vordermann mal wieder tüchtig Gas gibt?



Ne das, was du im Frühjahr laut fluchend wieder zusammen kehren musst


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Splitt, ist das nicht das Zeugs, das so komische Muster auf dem Lack und so interessante Geräusche wie "Pling, Pling, Pling" macht, wenn dein Vordermann mal wieder tüchtig Gas gibt?


 

Jepp.. genau das Zeug ist das. Aber da in Finnkand niemand tüchtig auf Gasdrückt (ausser den Ausländern) ist das hier kein Thema. Und Muster in den Lack bekomme ich auch anders (wenn ich denn will)


----------



## maxi (2 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> neh bei uns fahren die Hohen Herren mit 4 Ringen oder Stern, die werden
> aber für die Mittagspause gebraucht. Schließlich will mann doch vernünftig
> Warm essen bei der Holden Gattin.


 
Solletst unbedingt mal über das Geld reden.
Wenn es für Winterreifen nicht mehr reicht ist jeniger in unserer Branche vermutlich stark unterbezahlt 

Hoffe ist dir hilfreich.


----------



## maxi (2 Dezember 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Jepp.. genau das Zeug ist das. Aber da in Finnkand niemand tüchtig auf Gasdrückt (ausser den Ausländern) ist das hier kein Thema. Und Muster in den Lack bekomme ich auch anders (wenn ich denn will)


 
War mal 3 oder 4 Woche für ein Projekt in Lahti.
War auf den 100km schnurgeraden Autobahnen sehr nervig als Deutscher mit nem A6 als Leihwagen mit meist 80-100 KM/h rum zu tuckeln.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Dezember 2010)

maxi schrieb:


> Solletst unbedingt mal über das Geld reden.
> Wenn es für Winterreifen nicht mehr reicht ist jeniger in unserer Branche vermutlich stark unterbezahlt
> 
> Hoffe ist dir hilfreich.


 
ist doch mein Reden, wer helfen möchte den schicke ich meine
Konto Nr per PN.


----------



## MSB (2 Dezember 2010)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für Winterreifen, denn die allgemeine Haftung ist ab 7°C (auch ohne Schnee) wesentlich besser als bei Sommerreifen. Ob nun mit oder ohne Schnee im Winter ein muss!



Nichts für ungut, das ist zwar eine Floskel welche die Reifenindustrie, und auch div. Fernsehshows jedes Jahr wiederholen,
die aber ebenso jedes Jahr wieder Blödsinn ist.

Auf normalen trockenen oder auch nassen Straßen ist so ziemlich jeder Sommerreifen jeden Winterreifen überlegen,
und das in so ziemlich jeder Disziplin, von Fahrverhalten bis insbesondere Bremsweg.

Objektiv haben Winterreifen eigentlich nur bei wirklich winterlicher Fahrbahn, sprich Schnee/Schneematsch/Eis einen wirklichen Sinn.

P.S. Bevor wer fragt:
Ja ich habe Winterreifen, ohne bei unseren Schneemengen (Fichtelgebirge) absolut aussichtslos.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Dezember 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Auf normalen trockenen oder auch nassen Straßen ist so ziemlich jeder Sommerreifen jeden Winterreifen überlegen,
> und das in so ziemlich jeder Disziplin, von Fahrverhalten bis insbesondere Bremsweg.



Ich denke schon, dass die unterschiedlichen Gummimischungen
ein Sinn haben. Ein Reifen, der bei 50 oder mehr °C zuverlässig
ist, muss das bei -10 °C nicht mehr sein.

Auch bei Schneematsch und stehendem Wasser in den Spurrillen
unserer top geflegten Straßen hat man mit grobstolligen Winter-
reifen wesentlich mehr Vorteile, als Nachteile auf trockenen Straßen
bei 10° C.

Wenn die Winterreifen dann noch eine oder zwei Nummern schmäler 
als die Sommerreifen sind, dann ist der Vorteil noch deutlicher.


----------



## Homer79 (2 Dezember 2010)

ich seh das auch so wie gerhard...desterwegen hab ich auch winterreifen ...ich finds auch gut, das es "pflicht" geworden ist. ich hab schon manchmal ein ungutes gefühl, wenn ich mit meinem kleinen auf dem gehweg zur zeit laufe und irgend ein spinner meint er müsste bei dieser witterung übelst rasen...da gehn mir manchmal kurz bilder durch den kopf....wie wenn der jetzt ins schleudern kommt...gut das hat jetzt auch nur bedingt was mit der bereifung zu tun...


----------



## Paule (2 Dezember 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ich hab schon manchmal ein ungutes gefühl, wenn ich mit meinem kleinen auf dem gehweg zur zeit laufe und irgend ein spinner meint er müsste bei dieser witterung übelst rasen...da gehn mir manchmal kurz bilder durch den kopf....wie wenn der jetzt ins schleudern kommt.


Du solltest weniger Actionfilme anschauen. 

Ne, Du hast schon Recht.


----------



## Homer79 (2 Dezember 2010)

mag zwar schon ev. übertrieben sein...aber manchmal wenns doch recht nah des gehweges ist und man so die strassenverhältnisse anschaut...ists mir trotdem ab und zu mulmig...


----------



## Zefix (3 Dezember 2010)

Betrifft das Gesetz auch LKWs?
Bei denen wärs noch Sinnvoller, siehe das Chaos gestern.
Meine Freundin Stand fast 6 Std. im Stau wegen quer stehenden LKWs.
Und 6 Std für 55 km Arbeitsweg ist bissl heftig.


----------



## MSB (3 Dezember 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass die unterschiedlichen Gummimischungen
> ein Sinn haben. Ein Reifen, der bei 50 oder mehr °C zuverlässig
> ist, muss das bei -10 °C nicht mehr sein.


Meiner Meinung nach, aber das ist jetzt aber wirklich nur eine Meinung, hat die weiche Gummimischung,
in dem Fall in erster Linie den Sinn, das die Lamellen eben entsprechend flexibel reagieren,
für sämtliche Fahrmanöver, insbesondere das Bremsen, ist die Lamellierung schon rein konstruktiv gegenüber dem glatten Sommer-Profil im Nachteil.



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Auch bei Schneematsch und stehendem Wasser in den Spurrillen
> unserer top geflegten Straßen hat man mit grobstolligen Winter-
> reifen wesentlich mehr Vorteile, als Nachteile auf trockenen Straßen
> bei 10° C.
> ...


Achso, du fährst also auch bei jedem Regen mit Winterreifen ... also sozusagen immer.
Auch hier, ich kann im direkten Vergleich, also neuer Sommer vs. neuer Winterreifen,
nicht wirklich ein anderes oder schlechteres Aqua-Planing Verhalten feststellen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## M-Ott (3 Dezember 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, aber das ist jetzt aber wirklich nur eine Meinung, hat die weiche Gummimischung,
> in dem Fall in erster Linie den Sinn, das die Lamellen eben entsprechend flexibel reagieren,
> für sämtliche Fahrmanöver, insbesondere das Bremsen, ist die Lamellierung schon rein konstruktiv gegenüber dem glatten Sommer-Profil im Nachteil.


 
Also, wenn das so wäre, könnten die sich im Rennsport ja eigentlich ihre unterschiedlich harten Gummimischungen sparen, Lamellen haben die nämlich nicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Dezember 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, aber das ist jetzt aber wirklich nur eine Meinung, hat die weiche Gummimischung,
> in dem Fall in erster Linie den Sinn, das die Lamellen eben entsprechend flexibel reagieren,



Mein letzter Physikunterricht ist zwar schon etwas her. Ich
kann mich aber daran erinnern, das der Reibungskoeffizient
zwar nichts mit der Auflagefläche* zu tun hat, aber wohl 
mit der Beschaffenheit des Materials. Je weicher, desto höher
der Reibungskoeffizient (und auch der Abrieb).

*Deswegen sind Breitreifen in der Regel etwas weicher, als 
die "Schubkarrenbereifung". 



MSB schrieb:


> für sämtliche Fahrmanöver, insbesondere das Bremsen, ist die Lamellierung schon rein konstruktiv gegenüber dem glatten Sommer-Profil im Nachteil.



Ja, bei trockener Straße und 20°C aufwärts.

Heute kann man noch einen Selbstversuch wagen, ab morgen
04.12. wird es etwas *teurer*.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Heute kann man noch einen Selbstversuch wagen, ab morgen
> 04.12. wird es etwas *teurer*.


 
Das heißt doch für mich, das ich besser Winterreifen auf den Wagen
meiner Freundin (den ich bezahle) drauf mache. Ist es vlt. billiger eine
Bahnkarte für Sie zu kaufen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ist es vlt. billiger eine
> Bahnkarte für Sie zu kaufen



Klar, zusammen mit einem Verbundticket für die Busverbindungen,
sonst kann sie ja nicht einkaufen .


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Dezember 2010)

Wenn das wie Gerhard gepostet hat ab morgen gilt, was macht ihr?

Sofort los?

Ich denke das wird jetzt eng, es ist nicht davon auszugehen, dass so viele Winterreifen produziert wurden, wie jetzt auf einmal gebraucht werden.

Wie schon gepostet, für uns als kriegerisches Bergvolk stellt sich das Problem nicht so. Ohne Winterreifen kommen wir nicht mal vom Hof


----------



## paula23 (3 Dezember 2010)

Man sollte nicht nur Winterreifen gesetzlich zur Pflicht machen, sondern auch die Räumpflicht der Städte!

Warum brauche ich Winterräder ?
Warum sollte geräumt sein ?

Ich habe natürlich Winterräder, schon immer.

Servus.


----------



## Verpolt (3 Dezember 2010)

*Jedes Jahr das gleiche*



> Zulässig sind bei winterlichen Straßenverhältnissen Winter- oder Allwetter- sowie Ganzjahresreifen mit dem M+S-Symbol. Die Regelung gilt für alle Kraftfahrzeuge, also auch für Motorräder. Ausgenommen sind Nutzfahrzeuge der Land- und Forstwirtschaft, da sie in der Regel ohnehin mit grobstolligen Reifen unterwegs sind.



Was ist winterlichen Straßenverhältnissen?
(Aus der Glotze: Wenn es im Sommer schneien würde, tritt die Winterreifenpflicht in Kraft)

Und dann das...



> Eben jene Matsch- und Schnee-Kennzeichnung wirft indes die nächsten Fragen auf: Nämlich die, was denn nun tatsächlich ein echter Winterreifen ist. "Die Bezeichnung M+S ist nicht geschützt".Es ist jedem Hersteller überlassen, das M+S-Symbol zu verwenden. So gebe es durchaus auch Sommerreifen von "No-Name-Herstellern" mit der Matsch- und Schnee-Kennzeichnung, aber ohne jede Wintereigenschaften. Und dann gibt es auch noch Sonderfälle: So sei beispielsweise so mancher SUV oder Geländewagen mit Reifen renommierter Hersteller unterwegs, die zwar das M+S-Symbol tragen und ob ihrer grobstolligeren Ausführung auch durchaus allwettertauglich sind.Deklariert seien diese aber nominell als Sommerreifen.



*Bitte: Was genau, ausser die Anhebung des Bußgeldes, hat sich geändert?*


----------



## M-Ott (3 Dezember 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Bitte: Was genau, ausser die Anhebung des Bußgeldes, hat sich geändert?


 
Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, wo ich es gelesen habe, aber die "winterlichen Straßenverhältnisse" sind jetzt exakt mit dem Zustand der Straße definiert (Eis, überfrierende Nässe, Rauhreif, Schnee...). Genau diese Begriffe werden in dem neuen Gesetz als Definition verwendet, die schwammige Formulierung von der Vorgängerversion ist jetzt also verschwunden.

Die klaren Formulierungen haben zudem folgendes Resultat:
Wer mit Sommerreifen auf Eis und Schnee unterwegs ist und dabei Schaden anrichtet, wird endlich den Schaden persönlich voll und ganz bezahlen müssen, schließlich war er mit einem Fahrzeug unterwegs, das nach Gesetz GANZ KLAR nicht verkehrssicher war.


----------



## OHGN (3 Dezember 2010)

Ich fahre zwar auch grundsätzlich M+S-Reifen im Winter, aber dass hier alle so vehement die Winterreifen*pflicht* begrüssen lässt mir etwas die Nackenhaare zu Berge stehen. :sm14:


----------



## M-Ott (3 Dezember 2010)

OHGN schrieb:


> Ich fahre zwar auch grundsätzlich M+S-Reifen im Winter, aber dass hier alle so vehement die Winterreifen*pflicht* begrüssen lässt mir etwas die Nackenhaare zu Berge stehen. :sm14:


 
Und warum?


----------



## Verpolt (3 Dezember 2010)

> Die Neufassung der Strassenverkehrsverordnung war nach einem im Juli ergangenen Urteil des Oberlandesgerichts Oldenburg notwendig geworden. Die Richter hatten den bisherigen Verordnungstext als zu unbestimmt und deshalb für unwirksam erklärt. Bislang waren nur «geeignete Bereifung» und «an die Wetterverhältnisse angepasste Ausrüstung» vorgeschrieben.



geeignete Bereifung = M+S-Reifen 



> Die Bezeichnung M+S ist nicht geschützt".Es ist jedem Hersteller überlassen, das M+S-Symbol zu verwenden. So gebe es durchaus auch Sommerreifen von "No-Name-Herstellern" mit der Matsch- und Schnee-Kennzeichnung, aber ohne jede Wintereigenschaften.



Es bleibt also genauso bescheuert wie vorher. China Reifen mit M+S Zeichen und alles wird gut (und teuer )

Im Ernst: Wenn einer Sommerreifen mit M+S Kennzeichnung drauf hat und einen Unfall produziert, ist er der gesetzlichen M+S Pflicht nachgekommen, obwohl der Pneu nicht die Eigenschaften besitzt.
das ist doch BULLSHIT


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 Dezember 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Im Ernst: Wenn einer Sommerreifen mit M+S Kennzeichnung drauf hat und einen Unfall produziert, ist er der gesetzlichen M+S Pflicht nachgekommen, obwohl der Pneu nicht die Eigenschaften besitzt.
> das ist doch BULLSHIT



Und wo soll die M+S Kennzeichnung für den Sommerreifen Herkommen
Selbstschnitzen?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Verpolt (3 Dezember 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Und wo soll die M+S Kennzeichnung für den Sommerreifen Herkommen
> Selbstschnitzen?
> 
> Gruß
> Timo





> Eben jene Matsch- und Schnee-Kennzeichnung wirft indes die nächsten Fragen auf: Nämlich die, was denn nun tatsächlich ein echter Winterreifen ist. "Die Bezeichnung M+S ist nicht geschützt".Es ist jedem Hersteller überlassen, das M+S-Symbol zu verwenden. So gebe es durchaus auch Sommerreifen von "No-Name-Herstellern" mit der Matsch- und Schnee-Kennzeichnung, aber ohne jede Wintereigenschaften. Und dann gibt es auch noch Sonderfälle: So sei beispielsweise so mancher SUV oder Geländewagen mit Reifen renommierter Hersteller unterwegs, die zwar das M+S-Symbol tragen und ob ihrer grobstolligeren Ausführung auch durchaus allwettertauglich sind.Deklariert seien diese aber nominell als Sommerreifen.



Da ist das Problem


----------



## Verpolt (3 Dezember 2010)

Hier mal zum Schmunzeln



> Knackpunkt Reifendefinition
> Eine Definition, was die geeignete Bereifung sein soll, fehlt aber auch in der neuen Regelung. Mehr noch: In der landläufig als Winterreifenpflicht bezeichneten Passage taucht ein Begriff gar nicht auf: der des Winterreifens. Hintergrund: Was Reifen bei winterlichen Straßenbedingungen können sollen, soll die EU definieren. Hat sie aber bislang nicht. Dennoch verweist die geplante Novellierung der StvO auf die EU-Richtlinie 92/93/EWG.
> 
> Dort findet sich auf 91 Seiten genau ein Absatz, der M + S-Reifen beschreibt. M + S steht für Matsch und Schnee, ist aber keine geschützte Bezeichnung. Sie wird daher beispielsweise gerne auch für Billig-Sommerreifen aus Fernost verwendet. Die Verordnung beschreibt aber nur schwammig: „Das Profil der Lauffläche der M + S-Reifen ist im Allgemeinen durch größere Profilrillen und/oder Stollen gekennzeichnet, die voneinander durch größere Zwischenräume getrennt sind, als dies bei normalen Reifen der Fall ist“.
> ...


----------



## Solaris (3 Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr euch hier so heiß macht. Es ist ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt das jeder Autofahrer im Sommer wie auch im Winter sein Fahrzeug in einen gewissen technisch sicheren Zustand bringt. Dazu gehören für mich unter anderem voll intakte Bremsen und auch eine dem technischen Stand entsprechende Bereifung. Welche Bereifung im Winter zu empfehlen ist und welche eher nicht zum Kauf anregen sollte kann man doch in diversen Fachzeitschriften und auch in anderen Medien nachlesen. Wer sich damit nicht beschäftigen möchte der kann auch die Werkstatt seines Vertrauens aufsuchen. Sollte diese dann auf die Idee kommen chinesischen Gummi aufzuziehen, dann sind die anderen Ersatzteile die vorher durch jene Werkstatt eingebaut wurden bestimmt auch aus dem Reich der Mitte. 
Und wer hier meint das Sommerreifen (gibts ein Sommerreifenzeichen?) auch im Winter ausreichen der sollte doch bitte seine Laube unterm Carport lassen solange die Heizung im Haus an ist. Die gesetzliche Winterreifenpflicht ist doch nur ein löblicher Versuch uns vor Winterreifenmuffeln 
zu schützen. Das es in dieser Hinsicht noch keine Kennzeichnungsnorm gibt das steht doch auf einem anderen Blatt und ist doch wohl nicht unlösbar.
Ich wünsche allen ein schönes und unfallfreies Wochenende!

Gruß Soli


----------



## Verpolt (3 Dezember 2010)

@Solaris

*ACK*

Ich fahr bei dem Alaska-Klima hier bestimmt nicht mit Sommereifen rum.
Mich stört nur die unausgereifte "Gesetzesänderung".

Querstehende "Sommereifen-Vollpfosten" gehören sowieso von der Straße


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2010)

OHGN schrieb:


> Ich fahre zwar auch grundsätzlich M+S-Reifen im Winter, aber dass hier alle so vehement die Winterreifen*pflicht* begrüssen lässt mir etwas die Nackenhaare zu Berge stehen. :sm14:



Ich bin gegen Winterreifenpflicht, ich bin dafür
das die Tickets für Bus und Bahn verbilligt
werden.


----------



## vierlagig (3 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich bin dafür
> das die Tickets für Bus und Bahn verbilligt
> werden.



ich bin dafür, dass die wenigstens mal fahren!!!

 im moment ist hier bei uns in westsibirien das fortkommen mit dem öpnv einfach nicht zu realisieren und der ipnv schleicht in langen reihen auf spiegelglatten straßen vor sich hin...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2010)

Dann bin ich für Spikepflicht für Busse, aber Klasse, wie
so manch einer hier auf die Palme geht


----------



## Verpolt (3 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Dann bin ich für Spikepflicht für Busse, aber Klasse, wie
> so manch einer hier auf die Palme geht



Palme? Das wäre ja dann Sommer :-D  Juhu

ich bin für Sommerpflicht


----------



## argv_user (3 Dezember 2010)

Der wirklich Sparsame stellt sich so auf die Winterreifenpflicht ein:
Er kauft nur noch Winterreifen, die Sommerreifen sind da ja 
überflüssig, denn es gibt keine Sommerreifenpflicht (darauf warte ich noch).
Und dass Sommerreifen im Sommer Sprit sparen halte ich für ein Märchen.
Es ist da eher der Gasfuß zum sparen geeignet.

Also: Jeden Herbst neue Winterreifen. Dann durchballern bis zum nächsten Herbst. Gut, bei manchen wie zum Beispiel beim Opa reicht es auch für zwei und mehr Jahre 

Wo kein Schnee fällt sind die Allwetterreifen vielleicht auch gut genug.


PS: Im Winter habe ich immer Handschuhe, Klappspaten und Schneeketten dabei; man weiß ja nie. Ach ja, Handy nicht vergessen,
um Hilfe zu rufen. Nur gibt es bekanntlich Orte ohne Netz: so ein Schrott.


----------



## Paule (3 Dezember 2010)

argv_user schrieb:


> Also: Jeden Herbst neue Winterreifen. Dann durchballern bis zum nächsten Herbst.


Das habe ich auch schon gemacht, allerdings geht es schon sehr zu lasten des Fahrkomforts.
Laut, holprig, schwammig (keine so gute Bodenhaftung)


----------



## maxi (3 Dezember 2010)

Naja,

Sommerreifen sind reine Regenreifen.
ICh würde behaupten das ein Sommerreifen auf nasser Fahrbahn (Ohne Matsch, Eis, Schnee) unabhängig von der Temperatur besser sein muss als ein Winterreifen.

Merke es ja bei meinem Auto das mit Winterreifen, trotz kleinerem Querschnitt, leichter ein Aquaplaning einsetzt als mit Sommerreifen.

Was mich auch noch wundert, beim Reifenwechsel, selbst bei -5 Grad draussen ist der Winterreifen um einiges härter als der Sommerreifen. Sprich der Sommerreifen ist immer noch um einiges weicher als die Winterreifen (beide Pirelli).

Hoffe ist euer Diskusion zuträglich.

Grüße


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Dezember 2010)

Ich verstehe sowie so nicht warum in Deutschland bei jeder Schneeflocke das grosse Chaos ausbricht.

Ich würde eher über ein Fahrtraining bei winterlichen Verhältnissen nachdenken. Was nützen mir die besten Reifen wenn ich mit dem Schnee darunter nicht klar komme.

Grüsse aus dem hohen Norden. -20 Grad, 50cm Schnee und KEIN Chaos. Sogar die Busse fahren...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich verstehe sowie so nicht warum in Deutschland bei jeder Schneeflocke das grosse Chaos ausbricht.
> 
> Ich würde eher über ein Fahrtraining bei winterlichen Verhältnissen nachdenken. Was nützen mir die besten Reifen wenn ich mit dem Schnee darunter nicht klar komme.
> 
> Grüsse aus dem hohen Norden. -20 Grad, 50cm Schnee und KEIN Chaos. Sogar die Busse fahren...


 
dann wird es ja zeit das du mal wieder auf Heimaturlaub ins Mediterrane Lipperland kommst.
Bring mir doch mal bitte einen Schneemann mit


----------



## argv_user (3 Dezember 2010)

Winterreifen im Sommer war ja auch nicht die Meinung vom Ernst.
Aber es hat funktioniert.

Werde mir jedoch auch in Zukunft keine Mühe geben und offensichtliche Scherze auch noch als soche zu kennzeichnen.

In diesem Sinne frohes Wochenende.


----------



## Paule (3 Dezember 2010)

argv_user schrieb:


> Winterreifen im Sommer war ja auch nicht die Meinung vom Ernst.
> Aber es hat funktioniert.
> 
> Werde mir jedoch auch in Zukunft keine Mühe geben und offensichtliche Scherze auch noch als soche zu kennzeichnen.


Als Scherz habe ich das nicht aufgefasst.

Ich kenne einige die im Frühjahr sagen:
"Nächsten Winter brauche ich ja sowieso neue Winterreifen und drum fahre ich die jetzt noch komplett runter und schone oder brauche noch keine neuen Sommerreifen."

Wie gesagt, ich habe das auch schon gemacht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Als Scherz habe ich das nicht aufgefasst.
> 
> Ich kenne einige die im Frühjahr sagen:
> "Nächsten Winter brauche ich ja sowieso neue Winterreifen und drum fahre ich die jetzt noch komplett runter und schone oder brauche noch keine neuen Sommerreifen."
> ...


 

Ist doch auch völlig in Ordnung... oder etwa nicht ?


----------



## Paule (3 Dezember 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ist doch auch völlig in Ordnung... oder etwa nicht ?


Absolut!


----------



## argv_user (3 Dezember 2010)

OK, hoffentlich hört das mit der "weißen Pracht" bald auf.
Geht mir a) auf den Keks und ist b) ja wohl ein Indiz gegen
die Klimaerwärmung, oder wie sich das Ding nennt.


----------



## TobiasA (3 Dezember 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil bin für die Winterreifenpflicht. Wurde lange Zeit. Jedes Mal ärgert man sich über die Anhänger der tiefer-breiter-härter-Fraktion (oder auch Anhänger von fett-krass-BMW-weissddu) mit Sommerreifen, die dann an den pisseligen 8% Steigung hängen bleiben.  Ich lutsche so viele Kilometer, dass ich eh jede Saison zwei Reifen tauschen muss, was interessierts mich, ob das 2 Sommer, zwei Winter sind oder 4 Sommerreifen? Im Sommer gibt's den Testsieger, da die billigen teilweise auf Nässe eine Katastrophe sind (hatte einmal Conti- EcoContact, besonders der Kontakt war Eco, der Rest ging), und im Winter gilt die gleiche Philosophie. Billige Reifen lohnen sich in aller Regel nicht, und ich hatte schon ein, zwei Situationen, wo es wirklich so knapp war, dass die erwähnten ca. 15m mehr Bremsweg einfach zu viel gewesen wären. Wer viel Autobahn fährt, kennt das- vorne schläft einer und zieht einfach raus, und der Rest kann sehen, wie er damit zurecht kommt...
Ich besitze keine Ketten, bin aber auch so noch nie hängen geblieben, obwohl ich auch an bekannten "Problemecken" wie Westerwald, Rothaargebirge und an den Ausläufern des Erzgebirgskreises unterwegs bin. Ich bin mit Schnee groß geworden, ich habe auf Schnee fahren gelernt- ich kann die Aufregung um zwei Zentimeter Schnee und dann geht nichts mehr nur schwer verstehen. Aber wer die Baustelle auf der A4 kennt, weiß auch, warum da nichts mehr ging- zwei Spuren, beide eng, kein Standstreifen. Also auch kein Platz für Schnee... Der kam auf eine der beiden Spuren, und dann braucht auf der anderen nur einer liegen zu bleiben. Das sind halt hessische Straßenbauaktionen; mehr oder weniger war das absehbar, dass das passiert. Ich kenne ja meine Wege drum herum...

Schnee an sich ist kein Problem- aber man muss halt die richtige Ausrüstung und ein bisschen Gefühl haben. Und zur richtigen Ausrüstung gehören Winterreifen einfach dabei. Besonders in einem Winter, in dem einem unterwegs vom -17° kalten Fahrtwind sogar die Wischerblätter vereisen...

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## Paule (3 Dezember 2010)

argv_user schrieb:


> OK, hoffentlich hört das mit der "weißen Pracht" bald auf.
> Geht mir a) auf den Keks und ist b) ja wohl ein Indiz gegen
> die Klimaerwärmung, oder wie sich das Ding nennt.


Passend zum Thema:
Anhang anzeigen Die_Schneesturm_Warnung.zip


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich kenne einige die im Frühjahr sagen:
> "Nächsten Winter brauche ich ja sowieso neue Winterreifen und drum fahre ich die jetzt noch komplett runter und schone oder brauche noch keine neuen Sommerreifen."


So gings mir auch. Und siehe da: die Reifen hielten entgegen meiner Erwartung sogar bis zur nächsten Wintersaison.
Seitdem hab ich diese Reifen auf meinem Privatwagen dauerhaft drauf. Den fährt inzwischen meine Mutter. Die hat bestimmt fünf Jahre von diesem Satz Reifen. Fabrikat ist Michelin. Ohnehin bekannt für Kilometerleistung. Die genaue Bezeichnung müsste ich jetzt aber erstmal recherchieren. Ich kann aber soviel sagen, dass diese nicht ganz billigen Teile fast Sommerreifencomfort haben.


----------



## corrado (6 Dezember 2010)

*Winterreifenpflichtgesetz = Clientel-Gesetz*

nach den Hoteliers dürfen sich jetzt die Autovermieter freuen!!

Ich musste gerade mit einem Mietwagen ins Allgäu fahren, mit Winterreifen natürlich. Und was seh ich im Mietvertrag: 9.00 Euronen pro Tag extra für 'Wintertaugliche Bereifung' !!

Hallo Regierung! Wer darf sich als nächstes freuen??

Corrado


----------



## M-Ott (6 Dezember 2010)

corrado schrieb:


> Ich musste gerade mit einem Mietwagen ins Allgäu fahren, mit Winterreifen natürlich. Und was seh ich im Mietvertrag: 9.00 Euronen pro Tag extra für 'Wintertaugliche Bereifung' !!


 

Das ist ja so, als müsste man extra zahlen für "nachttaugliche Beleuchtungsanlage"! Uuups... hoffentlich habe ich jetzt keinen Autovermieter auf Ideen gebracht.

Welcher Autovermieter war es denn? Warne uns doch mal!


----------



## argv_user (6 Dezember 2010)

corrado schrieb:


> nach den Hoteliers dürfen sich jetzt die Autovermieter freuen!!
> 
> Ich musste gerade mit einem Mietwagen ins Allgäu fahren, mit Winterreifen natürlich. Und was seh ich im Mietvertrag: 9.00 Euronen pro Tag extra für 'Wintertaugliche Bereifung' !!
> 
> ...




Hallo, da es hier gerade schneit:

Wenn die Schneeketten im Kofferraum liegen ist das doch OK.

Andersrum: zahlst Du das Mietauto eigentlich selber? 
- Nein: Was geht Dich dann der Mietvertrag an? 
- Ja: Vorher Vertrag durchlesen und dann erst unterschreiben.

Ich weiß, es ist Hetze...

So, aber jetzt ernsthaft: Hat die Autovermietung auch einen Namen?


----------



## vierlagig (6 Dezember 2010)

corrado schrieb:


> nach den Hoteliers dürfen sich jetzt die Autovermieter freuen!!
> 
> Ich musste gerade mit einem Mietwagen ins Allgäu fahren, mit Winterreifen natürlich. Und was seh ich im Mietvertrag: 9.00 Euronen pro Tag extra für 'Wintertaugliche Bereifung' !!
> 
> ...




das ist nicht neu.
europcar rüstet mitunter nur 90% der flotte auf winterreifen um.
der fahrer ist für die bereifung verantwortlich, nicht der halter.
wenn man winterreifen haben will muß man schon lange zwischen 5 und 15 euronen zahlen


----------



## Perfektionist (6 Dezember 2010)

Das erinnert mich daran, dass in meinem letzten Mietwagen im letzten Winter nichtmal ein Eiskratzer drin war.

Mich wundert sehr, dass Winterreifen einen Mehrwert darstellen sollen. Schließlich habe ich die im Gegensatz zu Schneeketten nicht zusätzlich mit dabei. Wird das Scheibenwaschwasser auch nur gegen Aufpreis mit Frostschutz befüllt?


----------



## vierlagig (6 Dezember 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich daran, dass in meinem letzten Mietwagen im letzten Winter nichtmal ein Eiskratzer drin war.
> 
> Mich wundert sehr, dass Winterreifen einen Mehrwert darstellen sollen. Schließlich habe ich die im Gegensatz zu Schneeketten nicht zusätzlich mit dabei. Wird das Scheibenwaschwasser auch nur gegen Aufpreis mit Frostschutz befüllt?



grad nochmal gegoogelt und einen verweis auf ein urteil gefunden



> Ein von einem professionellen Autoverleih zur Verfügung gestelltes Fahrzeug muss stets mit einer an die Jahreszeit angepassten Bereifung ausgestattet sein. Ein Aufschlag für Winterreifen ist nach einem Urteil des Amtsgerichts Landau unzulässig.
> 
> Der Kunde kann davon ausgehen, dass ihm mit dem gemieteten Wagen keine zusätzlichen Kosten für Winterreifen entstehen und muss diese ohne ausdrückliche Vereinbarung nicht bezahlen. Das berichtete die Deutschen Anwaltshotline unter Verweis auf ein Urteil des Amtsgerichts Landau (Az.: 3 C 311/07).
> In dem Streitfall forderte eine niederbayerische Autovermietung nach der Rückgabe eines Pkw zusätzliche 121,80 Euro für die Ausrüstungen des ausgeliehenen Wagens mit Winterreifen. Der Kundin war eine gesonderte Umrüstung nicht angeboten worden und ihr war die Zusatzleistung bei Vertragsabschluss auch nicht aufgefallen. In dem Formular der Verleihfirma tauchte dafür unter einer Ziffer 55 “Div” lediglich der Eintrag “WR” auf.
> Nach Auffassung des Gerichts kann ein Kunde bei der Pkw-Anmietung im Januar im östlichen Niederbayern darauf vertrauen, dass das Fahrzeug mit einer “ordnungsgemäßen, verkehrssicheren und der Jahreszeit angepassten Bereifung” ausgestattet ist. Entsprechend müssen die Kosten für eventuell montierte Winterreifen bereits im Grundmietpreis enthalten sein und dürfen nicht zusätzlich in Rechnung gestellt werden.



Quelle: http://www.imagetours.de/wpblog/2008/02/05/winterreifen-aufschlag-bei-mietwagen-unzulassig/


----------



## corrado (7 Dezember 2010)

Dank an VL, ist ja ein interessantes Urteil.

Mein Autovermieter gestern war Sixt, Niederlassung Ravensburg/Weingarten.

Gruss Corrado


----------



## Markus (7 Dezember 2010)

corrado schrieb:


> Dank an VL, ist ja ein interessantes Urteil.
> 
> Mein Autovermieter gestern war Sixt, Niederlassung Ravensburg/Weingarten.
> 
> Gruss Corrado


 

dann schicke denen doch eine mail mit verweis auf das urteil.
wenn sie gleich einlenken, ist schön für dich.
ansonsten kann ich das in dem fall nur allen mietwagenfahreren empfehlen, ich bin mir sicher wenn die flut dier mails überhand nimmt, dann ändert sich da ganz schnell was...


----------



## Dr.M (15 Dezember 2010)

War gerade in Italien. Hatte dort bei Europcar am Flughafen gefragt ob auf der Karre Winterreifen sind. 

Reaktion des Typen hinterm Tresen:

Veständnisloser Blick (was für Dinger?) , lächeln, grinsen, lachen, Schlüssel hinlegen, "have a good journey"

225er Sommergummis mit 2mm Profil. ...und Abfahrt


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 Dezember 2010)

Dr.M schrieb:


> War gerade in Italien. Hatte dort bei Europcar am Flughafen gefragt ob auf der Karre Winterreifen sind.
> 
> Reaktion des Typen hinterm Tresen:
> 
> ...



Ich bin jetzt mal neugierig, wo wolltest du hin? In Italien bleiben, oder zurück nach Deutschland?


----------



## Dr.M (16 Dezember 2010)

Von Mailand nach Mendrisio (Schweiz). Straßenverhältnisse waren zum Glück für die Schlappen ok. 
Übrigens war auch vorgestern ne Diskussion über das Thema im Radio. Dabei wurde noch mal ausdrücklich gesagt, daß der Vermieter nicht verpflichtet ist, Winterreifen zur Verfügung zu stellen. Und ein Aufpreis wäre zulässig.

Aber in dem Urteil von 4L steht doch genau das Gegenteil. 

Egal. in Italien galt das ja eh nich


----------



## vierlagig (16 Dezember 2010)

Dr.M schrieb:


> Aber in dem Urteil von 4L steht doch genau das Gegenteil.



man beachte, dass das Urteil von einem Amtsgericht ausgesprochen wurde. ein Landgericht hätte evtl. anders geurteilt und damit obenstehendes revidiert.
Amtsgerichte beziehen sich oft auf regionale Gegebenheiten...


----------



## Waelder (20 Dezember 2010)

*Schnee !!!!!*

Für alle die mal wissen wollen ob ich Winterreifen brauch hab ich mal ein Teil meines Arbeitswegs gefilmt. So viel zum Thema Schnee
Datum 17.12.10 ca 6:45 - 7:15

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8gWS_Z4w-4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ycq27aPyl8 <-da liegt eine Tanne

Grüsse

Sch... Youtube denen gefällt die Hintergrundmusik nicht ich werds mal ändern.... Schei.... halt


----------



## winnman (20 Dezember 2010)

ja das kenn ich auch, zwar nicht vom täglichen Weg zur Arbeit, aber für div IBS  bin da schon mancham nur mit Unimog mit 2 Schneketten hingekommen, manchmal auch mit Unimog und Sketten nur hinter ner Schneefräse her, manchmal mit SkiDoo, manchmal auch gar nicht mehr.


----------



## mariob (22 Dezember 2010)

*Für die Ungduldigen....*

das Zitat eines Zitates:


> _“Nach UN-ECE-Regelung (ECE-R 30 und 54), EG-Richtlinien (Richtlinie 92/23 EWG) und StVZO (§36) definieren sich Winterreifen über die Kennzeichnung M+S (M&S, M.S.). Dies gilt auch für so genannte Ganzjahres- oder Allwetterreifen, die so gekennzeichnet sind. Eine nützliche Information stellt die zusätzliche Kennzeichnung mit dem “Schneeflockensymbol” (zusätzlich zur M+S-Kennzeichnung) dar, die die Wintereigenschaften dieser Reifen über einen entsprechenden Test bescheinigen. Sie ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig. Die M+S-Kennzeichnung genügt, um einen Reifen als Winterreifen oder Ganzjahresreifen kenntlich zu machen.”_


Der ganze Artikel hier:
http://www.weissgarnix.de/2010/12/21/winterreifenpflicht-fur-den-euro/#more-6898

Ein Grund mehr weniger an technische Erfordernisse zu glauben, vielmehr an die Bevormundung durch den Staat.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## M-Ott (22 Dezember 2010)

mariob schrieb:


> ...Bevormundung durch den Staat.


 
Ist mir unverständlich, wie man hier von Bevormundung sprechen kann.
Wenn durch das Verhalten einiger Autofahrer Leib und Leben anderer grob fahrlässig gefährdet werden, dann ist es mehr als richtig und dringend notwendig, dass seitens des Gesetzgebers etwas unternommen wird. Das hat rein gar nichts mit Bevormundung zu tun, sondern mit gesundem Menschenverstand!
Das die Definitionen für Winterreifen noch zu schwammig formuliert sind, ist bedauernswert, aber ändert nichts daran, dass eine Winterreifenpflicht längst überfällig war!

Es käme wohl auch keiner auf die Idee, zu sagen, die Pflicht, bei Dunkelheit das Licht am Auto einzuschalten, sei Bevormundung!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2010)

mariob schrieb:


> _“Nach UN-ECE-Regelung (ECE-R 30 und 54), EG-Richtlinien (Richtlinie 92/23 EWG) und StVZO (§36) definieren sich Winterreifen über die Kennzeichnung M+S (M&S, M.S.). Dies gilt auch für so genannte Ganzjahres- oder Allwetterreifen, die so gekennzeichnet sind. Eine nützliche Information stellt die zusätzliche Kennzeichnung mit dem “Schneeflockensymbol” (zusätzlich zur M+S-Kennzeichnung) dar, die die Wintereigenschaften dieser Reifen über einen entsprechenden Test bescheinigen. Sie ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig. Die M+S-Kennzeichnung genügt, um einen Reifen als Winterreifen oder Ganzjahresreifen kenntlich zu machen.”_


 
Alleine mit der M+S Kennzeichnung sollte mann vorsichtig sein, das wird 
auch auf Sommerreifen draufgemacht. Wichtig ist die Schneeflocke im 
Dreieck, daran kann man erkennen das es auch wirklich Winterreifen sind.
Zusätzlich achte mann auf das Profil bzw. auf deren Tiefe.


----------



## drfunfrock (22 Dezember 2010)

Ich hab kein Verständnis für Winterreifenmuffel. Das ist hier in Norwegen mit den Muffeln zum Start der Schneefallsaison nicht sehr viel anders. Die bleiben an jeder Steigung hängen und blockieren den Verkehrsfluss mit ihrem Kriechgang. Mit guten Winterreifen und auf festen Schnee fährt es sich auch besonders gut.
Am schlimmsten sind hier aber  die LKWs aus der EU, weil die weder Schneeketten gewohnt sind noch ausreichend Winterreifen haben. Etwa 98% aller Strassensperrungen gehen hier auf das Konto von solchen LKW. Ich erinnere mich noch an eine Lieferung aus Deutschland, den 1. Dezember vor einigen Jahren. Der Fahrer erzählte mir mit einem Lächeln, dass er gerade noch rechtzeitig ins Land kam, um der Winterreifenkontrolle zu entkommen. Dafür musste er sich dann im Kriechgang über die Strassen fahren, weil schon seit Oktober in der Region Schnee lag.


----------



## mariob (22 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,


> Ich hab kein Verständnis für Winterreifenmuffel


,
das sehe ich ein, ich habe schon vor dieser Pflicht immer Winterreifen gehabt, sogar in der ehemaligen Zone.
Nur der gesunde Menschenverstand gebietet es nicht so zu agitieren. Ein neuer Sommerreifen ist immer noch besser als eine abgefahrene Wintergurke. Insofern gibt es zumindest für mich geeignete und ungeeignete Bereifung. Und die wird nicht durch eine Kennzeichnung geeignet, sondern durch Ihre Eigenschaften.
Was glaubst Du, wenn dieser Konstrukt von Billigherstellern erkannt wird (ist wahrscheinlich schon längst passiert).
Da sieht es bei Euch trotz "Winterreifen" genauso aus wie ohne Pflicht.
Ich weiß nicht wo Du arbeitest, aber wenn ich in meiner vorherigen Firma so gearbeitet hätte wie unsere Politiker, wäre meine Lebensdauer dort sehr kurz gewesen.

So long, und nicht alles glauben was die "Medien" schreiben
Mario


----------



## drfunfrock (22 Dezember 2010)

Winterreifen haben eine weichere Gummimischung. Sommerreifen hingegen werden erst unter Sommertemperaturen weich genug. Die Härte der Gummimischung steht sogar auf den Reifen drauf. Leider habe ich keine Infos mehr dazu. Damit sind gute Sommerreifen bei Kälte mitnichten ein Ersatz für Winterreifen. Und Reifen die älter als 3-4 Jahre sind, sollten sowieso ausgewechselt werden, weil die Gummimischung dann verhärtet ist.

Das die Bundesregierung geschlampt hat und das wahrscheinlich mit Absicht, macht die Sache nicht gut. Um ja keinen Aufschrei zu verursachen, stellte die Regierung keine vernünftigen Mindestanforderungen an die Winterreifen. Mehr dazu 

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/11/29/ms-das-gutesiegel-ohne-profil/

Ich darf hier glücklicherweise Spikes fahren. Der Winter kann in meiner Region im Oktober kommen, aber spätestes im November muss ich mit Glatteis rechnen. Und da ich oft auf Reisen bin, ist es sowieso vernünftig gerüstet zu sein, weil ich dann über Pässe muss.

Update: 

LKW müssen nur auf den Antriebsachsen Winterreifen haben. :sw19: . Da Norwegen die EU-Regelungen übernimmt, wundert es mich nicht, dass hier so oft die LKW querstehen und die Regierung hier nichts macht. Mit der EU-Kommission ist nicht gut Kirschen essen, wenn man mit ihr streitet.  Es wird also weiter querstehende LKWs geben. 

http://www.autobild.de/artikel/lkw-ohne-winterreifen-1320412.html


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Januar 2011)

so geht das....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Januar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> so geht das....



Ist das jetzt ein Winter.- oder Sommerstamm? Oder unterscheidet Mann 
da zwischen Eiche und Birke, als harte oder weiche Mischung. Spielt da 
die Tiefe des Bast eine Rolle?


----------

